# Selling my 62cm MX Leader



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

#54 of 100, lots of rare and virtually impossible to find parts.
new Centaur alloy gruppo, 175mm cranks, non-skeleton brakes, 12x23
ultra rare Record alloy hubs laced to Mavic Paris-Roubaix tubular rims & Vittoria Pave EVO tires.
Cinelli Campione del Mundo bars in 44cm, Cinelli Grammo titanium stem, 120mm
Selle San Marco Regal saddle
Silca chrome pump

Don't want to upset the RBR Classified Gods so check out my recent post in the Merckx Picture Gallery for a view of it. Shoot me a note for more info, pics etc. $2800, OBO.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'll say it again*

you will regret selling this


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Bought a new (longer) Grammo and trying it out to see if I can get a bit more comfortable. 

Thing is, I know I'll regret selling it but I gotta be honest about the fit and not let nostalgia outweigh function.


----------

